# Repartionner un HDD apres effacement windows



## Neko95 (27 Mai 2017)

Bonjour a tous,

Je vous explique ma situation :

Jusqu'à present sur mon macbook pro tournant sous sierra j'avais une partition dédié de 149go a windows créer avec bootcamp.

En supprimant windows en passant par le gestionnaire de disque, je me retrouve avec une partition de 149go libre non formatée et une partition windows de 16mo que j'ai reussi a formater en HFS.

Mn probleme est le suivant :

Impossible de formater ma partition de 149go et de la reintegrer a ma partition macintosh HD. 
En utilisant le gestionnaire de disque, je n'ai que des erreurs, en utilisant SOS c'est pareil.

La partition de 149go est de type Apple_CoreStorage.
Je pense que c'est ce qui bloque mes manip sur cette partition.

Comment faire ? Depuis le terminal ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2017)

Salut *Neko
*

Tu es tombé pile sur le bon garage : celui où l'on ressoude les partitions. L'ami *Jean*  étant en vadrouille > c'est compère *maco* qui tient le chalumeau








Neko95 a dit:


> Depuis le terminal ?


... la réponse est : oui !


Tu vas donc à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > et tu lances le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes (simplement informatives à ce stade) -->

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'activer)


la première va retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe - physiques / virtuels) > avec leurs tables de partition > et leurs partitions décrites en : format > nom > taille > identifiant d'appareil ;

la seconde > le tableau du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* qui constitue le système de stockage *CoreStorage* greffé sur la partition *disk0s2* de ton OS.

Pour poster ces tableaux ici > ne fais pas de captures d'écran. Sélectionne les tableaux > *⌘C* pour copier dans le presse-papier > bouton ⌹ de la petite barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Code* > *⌘V* pour coller dans la fenêtre de code > *Insérer*. Ainsi > l'affichage ne consomme pas trop de page et offre une grande lisibilité.

=> d'après ces informations > il sera possible de te passer les commandes permettant de supprimer les partitions résiduelles > et de récupérer l'espace libéré à la partition *CoreStorage*.


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu es tombé pile sur le bon garage : celui où l'on ressoude les partitions. L'ami *Jean*  étant en vadrouille > c'est compère *maco* qui tient le chalumeau


Avec vous deux, on dirait une course de relais.


----------



## Neko95 (28 Mai 2017)

Rebonjour, 

Alors entre temps j'ai un peu avancer je crois avoir reussi à supprimer la protection cs en passant par le terminal. 
J'ai aussi assembler 3 partitions en 1 avec la commande "diskutil mergePartitions disk0s4 disk0s6" ce qui me donne maintenant plus que le volume disk0s4 à rattacher au disk0s2.

Je pense que mon probleme maintenant va etre d'assembler mon disk0s2 avec le disk0s4. 
Sachant qu'entre les deux il y a 1 volumes que je ne peut pas toucher. 








```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            349.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS GPT                     149.9 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2017)

Pourquoi est-ce que tu utilises le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* ? Sais-tu qu'une récupération d'espace de partition peut se faire parfaitement en mode "_live_" --> le volume de la partition bénéficiaire monté (et gardé monté) et son système démarré ? - je te signale alors que tu trouves une application «Terminal» dans l'OS à l'adresse : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > Terminal.app.

[Je vois que le «Terminal» est celui de la *Recovery* > à la ribambelle d'images-disques en *RAM* listées > ce qui n'intervient que dans un démarrage sur le *Recovery OS*.]

----------

Puisque tu es actuellement (supposons) en mode *Recovery* > quitte le «Terminal» > lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et fais un _S.O.S._ sur le volume *Macintosh HD* --> cette opération vérifie / répare le système de fichiers qui gère ce volume. Car il faut un système de fichiers *jhfs+* sans erreur > pour qu'une opération de redimensionnement de sa partition soit validée. Et pour une réparation éventuelle > là il faut que le volume correspondant soit démonté > ce qui implique de ne pas être démarré sur un Système de ce volume.

Cela fait > tu peux te payer le luxe de re-démarrer pour ouvrir ta session habituelle dans l'OS du volume *Macintosh HD*. Pour un petit coup de mode "_live_"...

----------

Là tu peux passer en préalable la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
```


cette commande utilise le verbe *eraseVolume* (effacer le système de fichiers du volume) > avec une triplette : *[format][nom][device]* qui ici à les caractéristiques suivantes --> format = *free* (= ne pas re-créer de système de fichiers définissant un volume > mais laisser à l'état d'espace libre) > nom = *null* (peu importe : même en l'absence de système de fichiers et donc de volume recréé > il faut un nom bidon de volume) > device = *disk0s4* (la partition concernée).

=> cette commande va supprimer la partition *disk0s4* et son volume *GPT* > et laisser les blocs correspondants libres.


Cela fait > tu enchaînes avec la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


cette commande utilise le verbe *resizeVolume* (redimensionner le volume bénéficiaire) > avec indication du *device* (la partition *disk0s2* support) > et l'option de taille *0b* = *0*_*b*yte (qui se comprend : "_n'excepter aucun byte d'espace libre disponible en-dessous de la partition de ce re-dimensionnement_").

la partition *disk0s3* *Recovery HD* va être clonée sur les blocs de queue du disque > son original actuel en *disk0s3* supprimé > et la bande d'espace libre de l'ex partition *GPT* > désormais au contact de la partition *disk0s2* > va se trouver récupérée par le système de fichiers de cette partition (par étirement du système de fichiers).

=> une commande *diskutil list* devrait te retourner un tableau montrant la récupération de l'espace à la partition *disk0s2*.


----------



## Neko95 (29 Mai 2017)

Re,

Quelques precisions, je n'arrive plus a ouvrire mac os a partir de macintosh hd, peut etre du a une mauvaise manip ou tentative de reinstallation avorté en cour.
Voila pourquoi je passe par le terminal du recovery.
Quoi qu'il en soit je voulait reinstaller mac os donc c'est pas grave.

Maintenant concernant la fusion des partition, la solution que tu me propose a l'air ok.

Je vais la tester ce soir en rentrant du boulot et je vous tien au courant.

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

Neko95 a dit:


> e n'arrive plus a ouvrire mac os a partir de macintosh hd, peut etre du a une mauvaise manip ou tentative de reinstallation avorté en cour.
> Voila pourquoi je passe par le terminal du recovery.



Ah ! d'accord.

Tu peux passer les commandes que j'ai données depuis le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* - bien sûr.

Mais comme leur succès est conditionné par un système de fichiers sans erreurs sur la partition *disk0s2* (*Macintosh HD*) > fais d'abord un _S.O.S._ sur ce volume à partir de l'«Utilitaire de Disque».

Si tu obtiens un : "_le volume Macintosh HD a l'air en bon état_" > alors les commandes de re-dimensionnement devraient passer.

Et pour restaurer le Système recelé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* > tu n'as qu'à activer l'option : "Ré-installer macOS (OS X)" à destination de ce volume.


----------



## Neko95 (29 Mai 2017)

Bon comme prévu les commandes on fonctionnées, j'ai fait un SOS sur le Macintosh HD, puis dans le terminal saisi les 2 commandes.
Derniere question : pourquoi ai je un disk0s4 de type Apple_Boot sans nom ? Puis je le supprimer ou bien je doit le laisser ?

Ca doit surement etre une copie du disk0s3 qu'il a du créer pendant le resizing...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4 GPT
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b     
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                                   650.0 MB   disk0s4
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

*Re-démarre* une fois ton Mac > et reboote en mode *Recovery* > pour repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poster le tableau retourné.


ma seule explication serait que la partition *disk0s4* équivaudrait à une "résilience" dans la mémoire du *kernel* (celui du *Recovery OS*) > et pas à une partition effectivement enregistrée dans la table de partition - seule la partition *disk0s3* étant la réelle *Recovery HD*.


----------



## Neko95 (29 Mai 2017)

Redemarrage puis commande "diskutil list disk0" dans le Terminal.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
-bash-3.2#
```

J'ai comme l'impression que mon HDD est clean et bien nettoyer, il ne me reste plus qu'a reinstaller Macosx Sierra depuis le recovery.

Merci beaucoup macomaniac pour ton aide et tes expliquations.
J'espere qu'elles pourront etre utile à d'autre MacUser du forum.
A bientot peut etre !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

Comme j'ai perçu que tu avais l'esprit curieux > voici comment ça se passe --> la ligne :

```
Copying booter
```
 désigne sous le nom de « *booter* » la *Recovery HD* elle-même.

Donc au départ tu as une *Recovery HD disk0s3* qui est copiée (clonée) en queue de disque > ce qui crée une *Recovery HD disk0s4*.

La partition originale *Recovery HD disk0s3* est supprimée (virée à du *free_space*) > ce qui fait que tout le *free_space* (celui de la *Recovery HD* supprimée + celui de l'ancienne partition *GPT*) > jouxte la limite basse de la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh HD*.

Il est donc possible d'étirer le système de fichiers de la *disk0s2* (= "*Growing file system*") > ce qui fait que la partition *disk0s2* se trouve augmente de tout l'espace libre > et vient coller la partition de queue *Recovery HD*.

*Recovery HD* que le *kernel* avait chargée d'abord comme une *disk0s4* > et que normalement la suppression de la *Recovery HD disk0s3* originale > conduit à être rechargée comme une *disk0s3* (renumérotation).

Cela --> "normalement" > car apparemment le *kernel* a eu un léger plantage --> il a bien rechargé la *Recovery HD* de queue de disque comme une *disk0s3* (après suppression de l'originale *disk0s3*) > mais il a gardé en "mémoire" (ce que j'avais appelé "résilience") l'image antérieure d'une *disk0s4* de queue de disque (avec disparition du nom de volume).

=> c'est en gros le "film logique" que je me suis passé > pour en inférer que la prétendue :

```
4:    Apple_Boot               650.0 MB   disk0s4
```
 était une "image de partition" en *kernel* > et pas une réelle partition de disque. D'où l'appel à un re-démarrage > lequel rebootant le *kernel* > conduit à un chargement neuf des partitions du disque "tel quel". Et la prétendue partition n°4 s'est bien avérée volatilisée.

----------

Je pense que ta ré-installation de l'OS ne devrait pas poser de problème.


----------

